# Columbia ?



## Coupeman (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi all Iam new to the vintage bike scean. I picked up what I believe to be a 1940-45 girls custom deluxe. The question I have is the Columbia badge is not installed but instead the badge has large h with Harley written in it. Over top of the H reads pinnells. Inc And below Richmond va. I assume this is the company that sold the bike locally but I cannot find any info on them. I am I correct? I am trying figure out what this thing is worth.Anything would help thanks in advance


----------



## MrColumbia (Apr 1, 2012)

C.W. Pinnell, Inc was a family owned hardware store in Richmond VA that was a long time Westfield/Columbia bicycle dealer. The family also owned a Harley-Davidson motorcycle dealership so they nicknamed their bicycles "Harley", they could not of course use the full Harley Davidson name since the Motorcycle company had nothing to do with the Columbia bicycles sales at their hardware store. They sold Westfield/Columbia badged bikes from the 1930's up until the 1970's with a few different variations of the "Harley" badge. For the most part the bikes would be the same as the Columbia models.
 Having the Harley badge probably won't increase or decrease the value of the bike over a Columbia or other Westfield badge. Pinnell was one of Columbia's biggest customers for many years.


----------



## mruiz (Dec 23, 2017)

I just pick up two of these badges, One is very heavy brass, big oval. The other is oval but little smaller. Both are brass.
I don't collect badges, but there are cool.


----------



## mruiz (Dec 23, 2017)




----------



## barneyguey (Dec 31, 2017)

MrColumbia said:


> C.W. Pinnell, Inc was a family owned hardware store in Richmond VA that was a long time Westfield/Columbia bicycle dealer. The family also owned a Harley-Davidson motorcycle dealership so they nicknamed their bicycles "Harley", they could not of course use the full Harley Davidson name since the Motorcycle company had nothing to do with the Columbia bicycles sales at their hardware store. They sold Westfield/Columbia badged bikes from the 1930's up until the 1970's with a few different variations of the "Harley" badge. For the most part the bikes would be the same as the Columbia models.
> Having the Harley badge probably won't increase or decrease the value of the bike over a Columbia or other Westfield badge. Pinnell was one of Columbia's biggest customers for many years.



I think they also sold Schwinn bikes at one time also.


----------

